# PRA clear- 1 parent or both?



## Ljaines (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi

I'm now brain frazzled from too much cockapoo research! If one parent is PRA clear, should the other parent have been tested too? I'm being told by a breeder that the dad poodle is clear and so are his parents. Also that cockers aren't as high risk, therefore the mum cocker hasn't been tested. Should I still go and view the pup?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ideally to eradicate totally then both parents should be tested and clear , the tests isn't expensive and you'd think that breeders would want to breed with the healthiest of dogs . But maybe breeders like this are harder to find . If the mum is affected then your pup will be a carrier , if the mum is a carrier then your pup will be either clear or a carrier, but in all theses cases they won't go on to develop the disease . The mum in fact could also be clear . 
If you chose to breed then you'd need to test your dog as you wouldn't be sure wether or not it was a carrier .


----------

